# How much filtration does a sponge filter provide in comparison to a HOB?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

How large would the filter have to be do the work of say a 20 gallon HOB filter?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They're sizable. I've used a 10g sufficient one and it takes up a sizable amount of room.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

It depends on the sponge filter brand you pick ie some use sponges that are easier/better for the bacteria to colonize in.

ATI Hydro filter you can view the ratings here Aquarium Internal Filters: ATI Hydro-Sponge Pro Filters at Foster and Smith Aquatics

The Pro II model will handle a 20g but I'd suggest going bigger of course. The main benefit a HOB has is you usually have option of adding medial like charcoal, purigen or so on, which you can't do on a sponge filter unless you make a addon for the top as I did once in my discus tank


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

kacairns said:


> It depends on the sponge filter brand you pick ie some use sponges that are easier/better for the bacteria to colonize in.
> 
> ATI Hydro filter you can view the ratings here Aquarium Internal Filters: ATI Hydro-Sponge Pro Filters at Foster and Smith Aquatics
> 
> The Pro II model will handle a 20g but I'd suggest going bigger of course. The main benefit a HOB has is you usually have option of adding medial like charcoal, purigen or so on, which you can't do on a sponge filter unless you make a addon for the top as I did once in my discus tank


Oh wow, thanks for that link. I'm mainly looking for one because I already have a HOB, but I have messy fish and need further filtration. I think you may have just solved my problem.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can adjust the length of the tube and the power of your airpump to adjust the flow. Also, you can use a powerhead instead of an air pump with a sponge filter. With some sponge filter you can also add a section of airtube inside to increase suction. A bigger sponge will give you more room for bacteria growth but may restrict some flow and take up more room.
A HOB plus a sponge filter is a good combo in my opinion. It gives you good flow, good aeration and good filtration (mechanical, chemical, and biological) and is easy to clean up.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The only con I can think of is that given the size of your tank, the sponge is gonna eat up space big time. Otherwise, they are great simple filtration and cheap.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

tony1928 said:


> The only con I can think of is that given the size of your tank, the sponge is gonna eat up space big time. Otherwise, they are great simple filtration and cheap.


I'm thinking hide it behind valls in corner and hope it fits.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

datfish said:


> Oh wow, thanks for that link. I'm mainly looking for one because I already have a HOB, but I have messy fish and need further filtration. I think you may have just solved my problem.


I use quite a few sponge filters in my tanks - they're cheap and great for additional bio. But what I don't like them for is mechanical filtration, especially for messy tanks. When you have to clean them, any debris clinging off the sponge have a tendency to float off unless you have a siphon handy. I would consider another hob or a bigger one, that way you'll save tank space.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I use quite a few sponge filters in my tanks - they're cheap and great for additional bio. But what I don't like them for is mechanical filtration, especially for messy tanks..


Absolutely true. Great for bio but not so great for mechanical. HOB filters have a high turnover rate and is very efficient for mechanical filtration. If your objective is more bio, then the sponge is great, but if you want a cleaner looking tank, a sponge filter will not do the job for you.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

hp10BII said:


> I use quite a few sponge filters in my tanks - they're cheap and great for additional bio. But what I don't like them for is mechanical filtration, especially for messy tanks. When you have to clean them, any debris clinging off the sponge have a tendency to float off unless you have a siphon handy. I would consider another hob or a bigger one, that way you'll save tank space.


Already have a filter bigger than the tank on it, this one doesn't fit under my hood properly. I'm hoping with being surrounded by plants less waste will actually reach the sponge, but we'll see.


----------

